# 2004 Wrangler Snapped Spline Shaft on Rear



## pralfa (Dec 28, 2009)

I just upgraded to a 2004 Wrangler and sold the 1995 Wrangler. Started plowing my driveway, went to back up and bang, The rear spline shaft broke at the balancer.
This jeep only has 30k on it. Has any one else had this problem?
thanks


----------



## JN16184 (Dec 30, 2006)

I've been building and working on Jeeps for over 35 years and I don't have a clue what you're saying broke. The only "balancer" is on the front of the engine that I can think of. If a rear axle broke at the splines and the axle slid out, I'd understand that. The typical rear axle in Wranglers is a Dana 35, it's a real turd and not worth dumping money into. A typical rear axle upgrade is a Ford 8.8 out of an Explorer. Find the right ratio one and you get a much stronger rear axle and disk brakes.


----------



## micklock (Jan 6, 2008)

I think he is talking about the transfer case output shaft with the harmonic balancer, mine has one also.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

micklock;1019867 said:


> I think he is talking about the transfer case output shaft with the harmonic balancer, mine has one also.


If that is what he is talking about, the ONLY time I've seen one brake was in Moab UT when a YJ with a V8 (the only mod, the rest of the jeep was stock) was doing Mother in law and blew up the output shaft, a rear axle, a front axle and a wheel at the same time. :laughing:

"Its amazing what you can break with a V8"


----------



## pralfa (Dec 28, 2009)

*2004 Wrangler Snapped Output Shaft*

Hi,
I am new to this site, but have been plowing with jeeps for about 25 years, just residential drivevays. I have never experienced this before. This jeep has the NP 231 J transfer case with a splined output shaft. The driveshaft has the u-joint and also the spline that slides over the shaft on the transfer case. There is balancer pressed on the output shaft just outside the transfer case. That is where the shaft fractured. I am trying to add pics. I hope I am successful.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Did you add a lift to the jeep?


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Good time to add a slip yoke eliminator kit


----------



## sidthss (Oct 23, 2009)

Looks like a jeep thing, I prolly wouldnt understand.:laughing:


----------



## micklock (Jan 6, 2008)

I bet you could find a used shaft on jeepforum.com from someone who has done the sye kit. The cheaper hack-n-tap kits you cut your output shaft down but the more expensive kits come with a new output shaft. 
http://www.jbconversions.com/products/sye/np231j_short_sye.php


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

micklock;1020733 said:


> I bet you could find a used shaft on jeepforum.com from someone who has done the sye kit. The cheaper hack-n-tap kits you cut your output shaft down but the more expensive kits come with a new output shaft.
> http://www.jbconversions.com/products/sye/np231j_short_sye.php


Ive used the cheaper hack-n-tap peace of crap after 15K miles you end up with a vibration and have to replace the flange again, every 15K


----------



## micklock (Jan 6, 2008)

theplowmeister;1020747 said:


> Ive used the cheaper hack-n-tap peace of crap after 15K miles you end up with a vibration and have to replace the flange again, every 15K


When I do mine with a tummy tuck I'm going with the JB, I've got adjustable rear upper control arms, 1.25" body lift and 1" motor mount lift already. I'm just waiting for Savvy to come out with their t-case skid plate, I hope it's a two piece design.


----------



## pralfa (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks for your comments and help.

I have ordered the SYE kit from JB. This is a stock jeep with only 30K on it. I bought this from my brother who purchased it new. I think this is a weak link on the jeep. 

I used to put a 2" lift on my old jeeps for the plow and it worked perfectly. Before I order the rear driveshaft, any suggestions for a 2" spring set for this jeep?


----------



## micklock (Jan 6, 2008)

With the SYE kit you may need adjustable rear upper control arms to set your pinion angle, here is some good info on that http://www.stu-offroad.com/axle/pinion/pinion-1.htm
I hear a lot of guys using Rough Country lifts http://www.roughcountry.com/jeep_tj_suspension_lift_kits.html or you could just use some 2" spacers. 
Go to jeepforum.com there is a ton of info about lifts. I'm running Rubicon Express 3.5" springs, they are pretty stiff but may be more lift than you want. They give you 4"+ of lift.


----------



## pralfa (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks for the great info.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I use BDS springs they are lifetime warranted. and flex well (you want flex for off road) If you use spacers you need to space the shocks also, if you use a good spring lift you will need longer shocks to get the full flex of the longer springs. Lou at www.elias4wdcenter.com is a good honest knowledgeable guy. (In full disclosure I used to work there). you may or may not need adj control arms, put the lift in , if you get a drive-line vibration that you didn't have before the lift then add the control arms.


----------



## pralfa (Dec 28, 2009)

I appreciate the technical advice from others on this site. Thank You. Once I get the short shaft kit installed, before I order the driveshaft, I will determine how much, if any lift I will add. I installed the Meyer Two meter with the associated tube mount (I used one from the small pickup truck and modified slightly). I think I prefer a permenant mount as what I had on my 1995 wrangler. I guess time will tell though. I will post a pic of the jeep later today. Thanks again!


----------



## pralfa (Dec 28, 2009)

*2004 Wrangler Snapped Output Shaft*

Here are several pics of the jeep.


----------



## danskool (Jan 5, 2010)

Nice looking rig. The problem with black jeeps is the Grey plastic wheel fenders. They are ugly grey and i couldn't stand it.. I took mine off and cleaned them up with cleaner. Went to autozone and got dupont flat black bumper paint.. Awsome stuff in a rattle can.. Makes the jeep look a hole lot better. Just don't get this paint on your hands. takes forever to wear off and almost impossible to scrub off. even with gas/alcohol/paint thinner. etc.. I know you have bigger problems right now with the driveshaft. Just tossing that out there. It was the first think i noticed in the picture and the second thing i noticed ,you have HEAT in your garage.. Me Jealous..


----------



## pralfa (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## vector6 (Aug 6, 2003)

i have a shaft from my transfer case, it had 40K on it when i went to a SYE kit. 

it can be yours dirt cheap

pm me


----------



## pralfa (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks for the offer, but after some research and some advice from others on this site, I ordered the kit from JB. Thanks again..


----------

